# Quarter horses



## Five Furlongs (Feb 7, 2010)

I want to see picture's of everyone's Quarter horses! (owned, leased, ect.)
I will start off:
Here is my mare Reylena aka Lena. She is a 14.3 bay mare and she is now being trained to be an eventer. her original training was western reigning and stuff like that. She was in an intense lesson program and jumped alot so now she is unable to do the reigning type riding or any jumping over 3 feet because her hocks are not in great shape but she is the best mare I could ever ask for <3

This is Lena waking up from a nap, probably about a year or a year and a half ago.









Playing in the snow last winter. 









Here she is last year on her eleventh birthday haha:









And finally here she is this year playing in this giant storm of snow we had.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl! I love that last photo.
I'll post a pic of my girl later.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Challengen Tradition (Piper) and Dallas (who I'm wholeheartedly assuming is a QH)


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is my boy!
Name-Champ
Show name-Docs Last Charge
Discpline-Reining and WP
Age-10
Personality-Hard headed,loving,talented.
Pics


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Name: Maverick/Ricky
Show Name: Deposition
Age: 18 months old
Future Discipline: Hunter Hack, Dressage, General english riding and a spot of western.
























I have like 10 bazillion more photos of him so I'll post them later.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Ohh!! QH's are my favorite!

Name: Comanche 
Age: Coming 8 yr old
Discipline: Been broodmare most her life, will be a ranch/farm/trail horse possibly used by my daughter to show at local shows










Name: Lillie
Age: Coming 2 yr old
Discipline: ranch/farm/trail horse










Name: Lyric (pictured on the right)
Age: Coming 1 yr old
Discipline: ranch/farm/trail horse


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Name: Penny
Age: 28
Discipline: Used to be a Pony Clubber / farm horse before I got her, when I had her she was used for trails and just pleasure, and now she's semi-retired and just carts kids around for a bit of fun and light exercise.














































:lol:


----------



## Five Furlongs (Feb 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## HorseRider403 (Feb 28, 2010)

Name: Rebel
Regestered Name: Champagne Living
Age: 22 yrs 
Discipline: English Pleasure, Western Please, Trail, and some Jumping but we've only made it to 1 ft. 6 inches.


----------



## Five Furlongs (Feb 7, 2010)

ohh wow Rebel doesn't even look 22 years old! love all your quarter horses!


----------



## FlyingChanges (Feb 28, 2010)

Name: Katie
Age: 9
Discipline: Trail Riding, Western, English Pleasure.
( I just sold Katie 2 weeks ago after 3 years of having her. Shes not a good Jumper or Dressage horse, which is what I do.  )


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't have pictures of my new girl just yet. I took Dandy (Dandy's Lil Jewel) on a feed lease the first of December, to see how the two of us were going to get along. Dandy was a little too much for the lady who owned her. Dandy has alot of the tempermental TB traits (she's Appendix QH) that can be a handful if you are used to the go slow, do as I say type horse, that she had been riding. Dandy is a 7yr. old (birthday on Feb. 28th, carrots, apples and bran mash with dinner) sorrel, 16H., star, strip, snip, two qtr socks front and back, mare that I will be using for WP and English. I understand that she loves to jump, so we will probably be doing some of that also. Here's a link to her pedigree Dandys Lil Jewel Quarter Horse

There's some recognizeable names and some not so recognizeable names in her pedigree. I'll try to get some pictures of her this weekend and then post them. But here's some pics of her ancestors for us to ogle. The first is Three Bars and the second is the TB stallion Le Fabuleux (Dandy looks very similiar to him).


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

I adore quater horses! I own two and my grandpa owns one =] Sampson and Doc are mine and Cody is my grandpa's.

Sampson











Doc on the left, Cody on the right, and Sampson's ears on the bottom xD










Sampson


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahhh, hold on a sec and I will make those smaller >.< So sorry.


----------



## Team Penner (Nov 14, 2009)

My son Zack and his QH gelding (Mister Spin A Dream) getting ready for a Showmanship class at a Ranch Horse show in Murphreesboro, TN.








http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26646&stc=1&d=1267676301


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's a picture of ma baby 
Name ; Tango
Show name ; Tango With Me
Age ; 9


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Five Furlongs your horse is beautiful


----------

